# Aggressive Body Kits...possible for another models such as Skyline to fit?



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I have been searchign everywhere for a great aggressive body kit for a 1991 Nissan Sentra GXE, and every single one sucks ass. 
However...I have a friend who put a Skyline body kit on his Honda Prelude. So I figured..is it possible to put any 'other' body kits onto my Sentra. Anyone tried it? Is it possible? 
If not..are there any cool body kits or ground effects out there?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

yah duhhhh!! of course its possible to put other bodykits on the sentras, just go to a shop and let them do the cutting and stuff, or you can do it your self and bondo. And yes they make R33 kits also for HONDAS! and the B13's!!


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Streetweapon R33 Wide body Kit*

Street weapon now makes a R33 Wide Body Kit for the B13 91-94 Nissan Sentra. You can get the front and rear bumpers and the front and rear wide body fenders. Or if you already have a body kit (front and rear bumpers) you can get the wide body fenders and blend them into your already existing bumpers. Peace!


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

sentra gt-1 did you get your wide body pieces put on yet?


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*not yet*

Not yet fellow Sentra brothers, im getting my street weapon R33 Wide Body fenders in about 2 weeks, gotta pay the rent and the rest of the bills first ya know?) But Im going to do the work myself in terms of installation as I am a perfectionist when it comes to these things. Im going to go to my boys body shop as he is going to recommend and let my have the best products to use for installation, (the best bondo, autobody epoxy- basically I am going to be using what the pros use.) This way I do all the installations, there is quality control and all I am doing is paying for painting. If need be I will get some help from my friend too for assistance. If I encounter problems I will take it to my friend cause Im not risking messing something up ya know? My suggestion is when learning how to do something like this, do research and get advice from people that have done this type of work that way you learn to do it right ya know?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

Yah yah know!?


----------



## se-r_scholz (Jun 18, 2002)

does that front and rear kit look good without the wide body work or do you have to get the whole thing to make it look good..cus at www.asylumms.com they have a r33 kit and it looks alrite but i want to know wat ya think..thanks


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yeah it does*

yeah the kit does look awesome (front bumper, rear bumper, and side skirts) with out the wide body fenders...but if you want the skyline treatment my suggestion is go with streetweapons R33 Skyline wide body fenders front and rear.......it will look like a baby Skyline trust me!.......


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

*Body Kit*

I found this body kit to be pretty cool lookin front bumper (top kit) but I was wondering if there were any other's that would look better so I just thought I would share this with you.http://www.erebunicorp.com/ge/nisssentra2000.htm


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

They also make skyline bodies to fit accords. I have a friend that has one, looks tight too, looks like a Skyline GTR, just, without the wheelbase.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i can get skyline full kit for b14 and also possibly for b13 if interested lemme know.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Man, everybody makes everything for hondas even the 80's models, but when it comes to Nissan and especially the B12's I feel the hate. Oh well, the performance makes up for the looks..LOL


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo LIUSPEED*

can you really get streetweapons wide body kit for the B13? hey if you can spread the word!......what do I gotta do? Can you beat $599.00 shipped? let me know


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

HEY GO TO WWW.STREETWEAPONKITS.COM THEY HAVE THREE BAD ASS KITS FOR THE 91-94 SENTRA. THEY ARE REALLY SWEET. THEY ARE NOT ON THE SITE BUT SEND AN EMAIL TO THEM. OR GET A IMPORT TUNER MAGAZINE THEY HAVE PICS


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

Ok can we turn off the size and bold options? 92sentrase, dont ever do that again, or you will be swept away in a tornado of red nightmare rage.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

*gay*

ok that was just gay. but what ever floats your boat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

ACTUALLY, A POST THAT LOOKS LIKE THIS IS GAY. I was mostly kidding, anyhow. Lighten up.


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*customization*

it can all be done , want proof look for my car hehehe


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Re: yo LIUSPEED*



Sentra GTR-1 said:


> *can you really get streetweapons wide body kit for the B13? hey if you can spread the word!......what do I gotta do? Can you beat $599.00 shipped? let me know *


i dont think i can get it for that price. i can check.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

se-r_scholz said:


> *does that front and rear kit look good without the wide body work or do you have to get the whole thing to make it look good..cus at www.asylumms.com they have a r33 kit and it looks alrite but i want to know wat ya think..thanks *


i know this is an oooooooold thread, but i was searchin around and looked at that neo r33 kit from asylumms.com and woo00! that kit is tight! the front looks just like the streetweaponkits.com wide body except there's no wide body! no molding of the fenders or expensive body work needed! god i love the







button!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

OMG i can't believe this THREAD came back to haunt me....
this was WAYY before I even attempted to look around and actually learn....

I think this was one of my first posts LOL.... 

Skyline kit.. wtf was I talking about.... 

but what i meant was can other body kits from other cars fit? 
answer: yes with some molding and lots of work


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

well yeah proxlamus, everyone knows that.  the only reason i reserected this thread was because of the links to b13 body kits.


----------

